
Why Reddit Enhancement Suite may cease support for Safari - george_kaplan
https://medium.com/@honestbleeps/what-apple-gives-you-for-100-as-a-safari-extension-developer-and-why-reddit-enhancement-suite-6e2d829c2e52#.r9dynfdgj
======
phowat
After they essentially showed the middle finger to WebRTC I started thinking
of Safari as pretty much the new IE.

~~~
whitef0x
Same. Safari has gone downhill in quality ever since Edge was released.

